# Question on whole corn / popping corn



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi all, I have a question. Is the popping corn at the grocery store the same exact thing as regular whole corn from say Emergency Essentials? Does the popping corn have any preserves added or is it called popping corn just for commercial reasons? I just want to make sure I will have no problems using it for corn meal and other recipes. Thanks.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Popcorn is grown to pop. It is a type of corn. Whole corn wont pop. Its not suppose to pop


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've heard of folks grinding popcorn but I wouldn't JMHO tho.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

catsraven said:


> Popcorn is grown to pop. It is a type of corn. Whole corn wont pop. Its not suppose to pop


Yeah. I found this link. Interesting stuff (eg. corn is in the grass family):
Different Types of Corn and Their Qualities


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't read the above post, just sharing my understanding. Popcorn is a variety of corn that has pockets of moisture in it. When heated up, the moisture expands, causing the kernel to pop open (ever put a bag of popcorn in the microwave oven and see it steam as it pops?). 

So no, the regular whole corn from Emergency Essentials is not popcorn.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> I didn't read the above post, just sharing my understanding. Popcorn is a variety of corn that has pockets of moisture in it. When heated up, the moisture expands, causing the kernel to pop open (ever put a bag of popcorn in the microwave oven and see it steam as it pops?).
> 
> So no, the regular whole corn from Emergency Essentials is not popcorn.


True. It actually turns itself *inside out*.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> Hi all, I have a question. Is the popping corn at the grocery store the same exact thing as regular whole corn from say Emergency Essentials? Does the popping corn have any preserves added or is it called popping corn just for commercial reasons? I just want to make sure I will have no problems using it for corn meal and other recipes. Thanks.


Pop corn is just for popping, but you can grind it into flour for corn meal pr to make corn bread.

if you have pop corn that will not pop or is small white puffs when popped, set it in the refridg with no top on it, it will get just enough moisture to make big fluffy puffs.we store a qt at a time in the fridg and just fill it as we need it.


----------

